# Presentation about new Primavera P6.2



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء

الى سيادتكم لمحة بسيطة عن برنامج الــ Primavera P6.2 الاصدار الجديد.

راجى من المولى عز وجل ان يساعدنى او يساعد احد من حضراتكم فى العشور على البرنامج.

وشكرا
:84:


----------



## mustafasas (31 مارس 2009)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 أبريل 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرا




و جزاك اخى الكريم ............


----------



## حسام الحو (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولك شكرى وتقديري


----------



## engneo (2 أبريل 2009)

ارجو توضيح تاريخ نزول تلك النسخة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.طاهر (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## maher-mohamed (11 أبريل 2009)

لى طلب البرنامج بريمافيرا 6 كل ما انزله يفيد بانه كان موجود من قبل وذلك لانى شيلته لما لم استطع الدخول بالاسم وبالباسورد
هل فيه برنامج محدد لازاله اثار التسطيب القديم والحقيقه مش عارف استفيد منه وذلك من مشاركه لك على نفس المنتدى حوار حول المقارنه بين البريمافير و الام اس بروجكت هل ممكن الاقى حل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

حسام الحو قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولك شكرى وتقديري




و جزاك اخى الكريم..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

engneo قال:


> ارجو توضيح تاريخ نزول تلك النسخة؟؟؟؟؟؟




العلم عند الله انا مستنيها بفارغ الصبر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

tmmh قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك




الشكر لله ...................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أبريل 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> لى طلب البرنامج بريمافيرا 6 كل ما انزله يفيد بانه كان موجود من قبل وذلك لانى شيلته لما لم استطع الدخول بالاسم وبالباسورد
> هل فيه برنامج محدد لازاله اثار التسطيب القديم والحقيقه مش عارف استفيد منه وذلك من مشاركه لك على نفس المنتدى حوار حول المقارنه بين البريمافير و الام اس بروجكت هل ممكن الاقى حل




اخى الكريم المشكلة انك بتشيل البرنامج من غير ما تشيل الـــ SQL Server االخاص بالــ Primavera6

يتم جذفه و اعمل اعادة تشغيل للحاسب و نصب البرنامج من جديد

وشكرا


----------



## gadag (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر مجهودك وان شاء الله حد يرفع البرنامج


----------



## the Poor 2 Good (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وهل الاصدار هذا متوفر الان لانه يبدو انه متطور فى الجزئية الخاصة بمراقبة التكاليف


----------



## the Poor 2 God (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وهل الاصدار هذا متوفر الان لانه يبدو انه متطور فى الجزئية الخاصة بمراقبة التكاليف*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

gadag قال:


> الف شكر مجهودك وان شاء الله حد يرفع البرنامج


 
الشكر لله، و الله بحاول احصل عليه و ربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله


----------



## نصر سعد عليوي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي احمد الطيب


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي أحمد الطيب شكرا لك على الملف القيم جدا
أعزائي جميعا 
حقيقة اصدار p6.2=p6.2.1 ولا يوجد فرق الى في بعض المعالجات الغير ملموسة للمستخدم العادي ان الملف الرفق يوضح كيفية الربط والاتصال 3 برامج من بريمافيرا مع بعض ليعملو منظومة متكاملة للتحكم ومراقبة الاعمال المنجزة والتكاليف وهذا موجود بالفعل في الاصدار p6.. وما هو جديد ظاهر في الملف برنامج ألوان وشكل P6.2.1 WEB 
البرامج الثلاثة هم:
Primavera project managment P6.2.1 Client 
Primavera project managment P6.2.1 Web ((myprimavera) 
Primavera Contract manager 12.1(Expedition
Thanks​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

نصر سعد عليوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي احمد الطيب


 

الشكر لله ..............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> عزيزي أحمد الطيب شكرا لك على الملف القيم جدا
> أعزائي جميعا
> حقيقة اصدار p6.2=p6.2.1 ولا يوجد فرق الى في بعض المعالجات الغير ملموسة للمستخدم العادي ان الملف الرفق يوضح كيفية الربط والاتصال 3 برامج من بريمافيرا مع بعض ليعملو منظومة متكاملة للتحكم ومراقبة الاعمال المنجزة والتكاليف وهذا موجود بالفعل في الاصدار p6.. وما هو جديد ظاهر في الملف برنامج ألوان وشكل p6.2.1 web
> البرامج الثلاثة هم:
> ...


 

و الله بخصوص الفرق الملموس فى الاصدار الجديد ان لم اقف عليه بعد لانى لم احصل على النسخة الجديدة بعد

و شكرا


----------

